# What Are Your Favorite Monsters in Movies and Television?



## BAYLOR (Mar 16, 2015)

On the big screen and the small screen what are your favorite monsters and why?


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Mar 16, 2015)

Cookie monster. Because, _cookie._


----------



## Mouse (Mar 16, 2015)

The faun from Pan's Labyrinth. Because look at him.


----------



## J Riff (Mar 16, 2015)

Gorgo and his Mom. Not many monsters will go into New York to save an arfspring it's too dangerous. *


----------



## Vince W (Mar 16, 2015)

Godzilla, Mothra, Rodan, King Ghidorah, Gamera.

Nosferatu.

The shark from Jaws.

The Thing from The Thing (1982).

The Alien (Alien et. al.).

Predator.


----------



## Dave (Mar 16, 2015)

Daleks, Gremlins, Alien, Tribbles, Chewbacca, Shrek, Spongebob


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 16, 2015)

The Monster in Cloverfield.


----------



## Vince W (Mar 16, 2015)

Cybermen, Jeremy Clarkson, The Mummy, Terminator, Seth Brundle.


----------



## anno (Mar 16, 2015)

With a purposeful grimace and a terrible sound
He pulls the spitting high tension wires down

Helpless people on a subway train
Scream bug-eyed as he looks in on them

He picks up a bus and he throws it back down
As he wades through the buildings toward the center of town

Oh no, they say he's got to go go go Godzilla
Oh no, there goes Tokyo go go Godzilla

History shows again and again
How nature points out the folly of men...


----------



## Marvin (Mar 17, 2015)

Sprinting zombies in various

So much more fun than the traditional


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 23, 2015)

Godzilla the king of monsters .


----------



## Vladd67 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hannibal, anyone who uses a rolladex of business cards as a menu is just monstrous. On the big screen, it has to be everyone's favourite guy in a rubber suit trashing train sets and models of Tokyo.


----------



## HanaBi (Mar 26, 2015)

For movies, it would have to be the original 1933 King Kong!

For the TV, well perhaps not a monster per se, but I would consider The Borg forn TNG, as a decent candidate


----------



## LightSeeker (Mar 29, 2015)

The creature designs for Predator & Alien are astounding - despite the guy-in-costume factor. After all these years, neither appear dated, both are still very real looking, like nature totally could come up with those bad boys.

Medusa. Something about her. I really like Medusa.

The Minataur is another mythical beast I've always thought was downright spooky - some demented bull-man hunting you down in an endless maze littered with the bones of its victims.

Since I'm on the mythical tip, might as well mention the Kraken, too. No matter his incarnation or how people choose to depict him, he's always awe inspiring in his unchecked ferocity.

And those creatures in Dune that can fold space (were they called Navigators?). Those guys were like a really intense psychedelic trip. Mind bendingly powerful, with agendas we couldn't even comprehend.


----------



## Droflet (Apr 5, 2015)

The Gorn from the Star Trek (TOS) episode Arena. I was a kid at the time and thought the guy in the ill-fitting rubber suit must be awfully hot. Suspension of disbelief kicked in and I sat back and enjoyed the show. How will Kirk get out of _this _one?


----------



## Grimward (Apr 5, 2015)

Aw man, no way.  I'm scrolling down and thinking..."No one got The Gorn, no one got The Gorn!"  Good call, Telford. 

Was gonna quote BOC (although I'd have settled for the refrain) on the Big Guy, too, but too late there also.

Guess I'll have to settle for the 2nd terminator bad guy (the one Arnold comes back to help fight).  That was one seriously creepy machine.


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2015)

telford said:


> The Gorn from the Star Trek (TOS) episode Arena. I was a kid at the time and thought the guy in the ill-fitting rubber suit must be awfully hot. Suspension of disbelief kicked in and I sat back and enjoyed the show. How will Kirk get out of _this _one?


That whole scene is spoiled by the polystyrene rock that someone throws and it just bounces off the other person. Even as a young kid, I couldn't suspend belief over that.


----------



## Rodders (Apr 6, 2015)

The Thing. Truly terrifying


----------



## Faisal Shamas (Apr 7, 2015)

Grendel, personal favorite.


----------



## DinoNurse (Apr 9, 2015)

Werewolf. Predator and most currently the Swarm (finally vampires that aren't behaving like lovesick teenagers)


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 10, 2015)

Gamera


----------



## Dan Jones (Apr 11, 2015)

I always loved and feared H.R Giger's Alien in equal measure. An incredible, iconic vision of a creature.

Edward Tooms from the X-Files was also a pretty cool monster.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 18, 2015)

*The Giant Cyclops* in  Lost in Space. Even today,  it still loos good.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 19, 2015)

The Mutant Bear in the 1979 film *Prophecy the Monster Movie*.


----------



## J Riff (Apr 20, 2015)

The hand, the detached hand from _Hands of Orlac_, and there was another hand that crawled around in some movie.
Even though those hands played good piano, the thought of them under the bed was pretty awful.
The monster in Cloverfield was pretty cool, whatever it actually was.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 21, 2015)

I really liked The Pale Man from *Pan's Labyrinth. *


----------



## BAYLOR (May 3, 2015)

Gamera  the giant Fire breathing turtle.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 6, 2015)

The Smog Monster


----------



## BAYLOR (May 8, 2015)

The Mighty Peking Man.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 17, 2015)

*Mechagodzilla *


----------



## Jeffbert (May 19, 2015)

J Riff said:


> The hand, the detached hand from _Hands of Orlac_, and there was another hand that crawled around in some movie.


Are you thinking of the hand from *EVIL DEAD II*? The poor guy's right hand was possessed, attacked him (as did Dr. Strangelove's) & unlike the doc, he chopped it off. It then crawled across the floor, climbed up the tablecloth, etc., on its way to get him. 

Are machines included? if so, then the kid from *Screamers*: "can I come with you?" 

Actually, *Monster *means a person who is hideously deformed; & thus unworthy to inherit titles, lands, $, etc.


----------



## anno (May 19, 2015)

Surely it's the Beast with Five fingers?


----------



## anno (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Jeffbert (May 21, 2015)

I think it is likely you are right.


----------



## The Neon Seal (May 21, 2015)

The Weeping Angels.  All other monsters wish they were one!


----------



## logan_run (May 22, 2015)

it!  a film about a golem statue,,


----------



## Jeffbert (May 25, 2015)

telford said:


> The Gorn from the Star Trek (TOS) episode Arena. I was a kid at the time and thought the guy in the ill-fitting rubber suit must be awfully hot. Suspension of disbelief kicked in and I sat back and enjoyed the show. How will Kirk get out of _this _one?


 In another version of Fredrick Brown's *Arena*, this one in *the Outer Limits*, these creatures as I recall, were not even identified. Except for the silliness factor in the Star Trek version, *Fun and Games* is my preference, because it is really creepy. 



Spoiler



Are you really sure you want to see the 



Spoiler



The male killed his mate so that with the limited food & water all to himself, he would outlast his human opponents without even fighting them. He had a boomerang with cutting edges on it; though it seemed the wrong bthing to use in a jungle arena, with trees and vines all over.


 



Then there are the tentacled creatures in Deep Rising & some other film, made recently. Deep Rising's ones would eat you through their tentacles, in a truly horrifying way! A slow & painful death, for sure; I do not recall the details about the things in the other film, though. 

I do agree with Rodders,Apr 6, 2015, that the Thing From Another World is really frightening, except that I laughed my ass off when 



Spoiler



it, in the form of a wounded man, opened its mouth as his chest cavity, & ate that surgeon's arms! The remake, as I recall, had no such scenes that were so far over the top, as to be funny.


----------



## Alias Black (May 27, 2015)

Big screen: The Mist, though technically not a monster. Watching that movie made me terrified of foggy days, and every silhouette I spot through them. Small screen: Weeping Angels, because how can you not love that concept?


----------



## Venusian Broon (May 28, 2015)

Alias Black said:


> Big screen: The Mist, though technically not a monster. Watching that movie made me terrified of foggy days, and every silhouette I spot through them. Small screen: Weeping Angels, because how can you not love that concept?



Also add the mist in the game _Silent Hill_. The only video game that has made me jump in fright (for that moment in the school!). Even now getting something that sounds like the transistor radio in the game (when it picked up when something was lurking nearby) gives me the creeps.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (May 28, 2015)

Nothing before or since has terrified me more than the Kandy Man from Dr Who.  Daleks or Cybermen I had no issue with but there was something about a giant sweet that killed people by drowning them in liquid candy is terrifying.

Although the Torchwood one with the village of cannibals came close but they weren't monsters they were human.  Most of my favourite biggest, scariest villains are human beings.


----------



## Alias Black (May 28, 2015)

Venusian Broon said:


> Also add the mist in the game _Silent Hill_. The only video game that has made me jump in fright (for that moment in the school!). Even now getting something that sounds like the transistor radio in the game (when it picked up when something was lurking nearby) gives me the creeps.



Oh yes, that in turn reminded me of Pyramid Head and the faceless nurses. *shudder*


----------



## Venusian Broon (May 28, 2015)

And the really weird alien abduction ending that was pretty disturbing - but unlocked the laser-sighted pistol...


----------



## Alias Black (May 28, 2015)

Haha yep, that was truly a wtf moment for me. I actually only found that ending out via YouTube.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 16, 2015)

The Salt Vampire in the trek episode *Mantrap .  * Even today this one gives me the shudders .


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 3, 2015)

The monster in the 1985 film *Creature.*


----------



## Vince W (Jul 3, 2015)

Jean-Baptiste Emanuel Zorg from *The Fifth Element*.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 8, 2015)

*Diamajin *  . The giant Samurai Warrior God .  He's from a japanese fantasy trilogy of films done in the 1960's.  Even by today standards of horror , he's still pretty terrifying.  He slumbers until he called upon and hates being disturbed , but once he summoned ,  he deals violent death and destruction to those who would desecrate his temple harm  his followers. He cannot stopped .


----------



## WaylanderToo (Aug 1, 2015)

anno said:


> With a purposeful grimace and a terrible sound
> He pulls the spitting high tension wires down
> 
> Helpless people on a subway train
> ...




they're great live!!!


back on topic Illyria from Angel


----------



## WaylanderToo (Aug 1, 2015)

AnyaKimlin said:


> Although the Torchwood one with the village of cannibals came close but they weren't monsters they were human.  Most of my favourite biggest, scariest villains are human beings.




isn't that the conclusion of both Monster Club and Nightbreed?


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 15, 2015)

*Prophecy the Monster Movie* 1979 . The film is a mess but the giant mutant bear is pretty scary.  The sad part about this film is with better writing, It could have been a great horror movie. It all of the elements to be so.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 16, 2015)

*Ultraman* tv series made in the 60's the original ran for 39 episodes. Had lots of interesting monsters.


----------



## EJ Heijnis (Aug 30, 2015)

The Predator used to keep me up when I was little. I saw the movie at a friend's house during a birthday party. My dad called and told me to come home, so I left before the movie ended. This was nighttime. That thing chased me through the trees all the way home as I rode my bike, trying not to look behind me. When it rained, I used to think he was wandering around outside, getting pissed off because he was getting wet. My one consolation was that I knew for a fact I'd never done anything to him and since I wasn't particularly challenging prey, maybe he'd pass me by...

The Alien _still_ gives me nightmares, but I love it anyway. The first two movies were fantastic.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 30, 2015)

The monster in the 1985 film* Creature .*


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 30, 2015)

The giant insects in the film *Mimmic *


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 14, 2015)

Triffids


----------



## Vince W (Sep 15, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> Triffids



I'm still suspicious of ferns.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Sep 15, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> Triffids



mmm, yet another archetypal British 50s monster - prime feature: unable to handle the challenge of stairs. (and requires most of the population to be blind to succeed...)


----------



## Vaz (Sep 15, 2015)

*Xenomorph - *My favourite ever monster. I even have a large Facehugger tea mug


----------



## Vaz (Sep 15, 2015)

One monster that did give me the creeps was the weird Spidery witch woman out of the video game *The Evil Within*


----------



## Droflet (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey, I've got one. How about the executive monsters who cancelled Constantine.


----------



## Vaz (Sep 16, 2015)

Never watched the series although i love the movie. I remember really wanting his tattoo


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 8, 2015)

The one eyed Giant monster in Lost in Space , even by today's standards he still looks pretty impressive.


----------



## Jeffbert (Nov 10, 2015)

For TV, I think the creatures in the B&W OUTER LIMITS are best; I ran & hid under my covers when I saw the one in DON'T OPEN UNTIL DOOMSDAY. Also the ARCHITECTS OF FEAR had another likely to scare the crap out of 8 year old kids.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 20, 2016)

The Giant Spiders in the film  *The Mist. *


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Mar 20, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> The Giant Spiders in the film  *The Mist. *



Actually, for all that _The Mist_ gets slammed a lot, the creature effects were damned good.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 20, 2016)

Bizmuth said:


> Actually, for all that _The Mist_ gets slammed a lot, the creature effects were damned good.




I loved the creatures in the Mist, and the film up until the ending.


----------



## J D Foster (Mar 20, 2016)

Stay Puff Marshmellow Man

Because: _Nobody steps on a church in my town!_


----------



## Cathbad (Mar 20, 2016)

The Chochladyte.

~hides~


----------



## galanx (Mar 21, 2016)

I used to be terrified of Zombies from Romeros' "Living Dead". Last night the remake of NoLD came on, and I snuggled down, all set to be thrilled and chilled- but after six seasons of The Walking Dead, I kept thinking through the whole thing, "Oh come on, stop whining and get a grip, it's only a couple of dozen Walkers; not even a herd".


----------



## galanx (Mar 21, 2016)

Love the giant earth-shaker from  The Mist, followed by that great ending.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 21, 2016)

galanx said:


> Love the giant earth-shaker from  The Mist, followed by that great ending.



A great monster 

A not so great ending.


----------



## Droflet (Mar 21, 2016)

You know, even King said he loved the ending and wished he had the guts to write it. It's a tragic ending but powerful.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 21, 2016)

Droflet said:


> You know, even King said he loved the ending and wished he had the guts to write it. It's a tragic ending but powerful.




That ending ruined the film for me .


----------



## Droflet (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## galanx (Mar 22, 2016)

Droflet, I tossed in the smiley because there was quite a heated discussion about the ending in, um,....one of the threads in one of the subs here.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 10, 2016)

Talos The Giant Bronze Warrior in *Jason and the Argonauts *


----------



## AstroZon (Jun 22, 2016)

The Id monster from Forebidden Planet.   It's takes the ship's crew most of the movie to figure what it even is.  Still a great movie even after 60 years.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 22, 2016)

AstroZon said:


> The Id monster from Forebidden Planet.   It's takes the ship's crew most of the movie to figure what it even is.  Still a great movie even after 60 years.



Classic stuff.


----------



## Wraith01 (Jun 30, 2016)

My favorite Monster has always been the Vampire
but I feel they don't really treat them with respect anymore...


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 2, 2016)

anno said:


> Surely it's the Beast with Five fingers?




One of Peter Lories best films.


----------



## Cathbad (Jul 2, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> One of Peter Lories best films.



Haven't heard of that one.  Being a Lorie fan, I'm gonna look into seeing it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 2, 2016)

Cathbad said:


> Haven't heard of that one.  Being a Lorie fan, I'm gonna look into seeing it.




It came out in 1946 . It's a horror film and a pretty good one.


----------



## Cathbad (Jul 2, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> It came out in 1946 . It's a horror film and a pretty good one.



Haven't found a free/cheap version yet.  :/


----------



## ThomasG (Jul 4, 2016)

The Hand, Addams Family.


----------



## ThomasG (Jul 4, 2016)

But I have to say that I really enjoyed the moment in Pirates of the Carribean when Barbosa says "Gents: take a walk", and the skeletons walk underwater.


----------



## Droflet (Jul 4, 2016)

Ah, yeah, Thomas, Thing had a personality all of his own. Not so monstrous as amusing, I think.


----------



## Cathbad (Jul 4, 2016)

Droflet said:


> Ah, yeah, Thomas, Thing had a personality all of his own. Not so monstrous as amusing, I think.



Um... you'd only smile, seeing a disembodied hand creeping along the floor?


----------



## Droflet (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey, it was pretty funny in Evil Dead 2.


----------



## Cathbad (Jul 4, 2016)

LOL... personally, it's the small things that can be most disconcerting!


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm not sure that all here will agree that my nominee is indeed a "monster" within the meaning of this thread...if so, my apologies.
Nonetheless, there was one creature in a movie that raised a fear reaction in me more than any other movie monster:

*Jaws.*

The original, yes, the one from the first movie. And I will tell you why: I first saw that movie in a downtown Minneapolis theater, in the early afternoon of a bright, sunny day -- and when it was over and my friends and I were walking away from the theater, along a hot city sidewalk -- I kept looking behind me, unable to convince myself that the damned fish was not going to come up the gutter from behind me!!!


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 12, 2016)

T Rex in* Jurassic Park *


----------



## Bick (Jul 12, 2016)

Mr Hand and Mr Book, from Dark City. Not sure they count as "monsters" though.

More monstery: the Kraal from Dr Who.


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Jul 12, 2016)

Being analytical about all this: I think I'm assuming that the term "monsters," as used in this thread, excludes human beings or things that look as if they're human? That would of course leave out Freddie Kruger, so I won't bother to mention him...

But another pair of criteria for a good monster, I think, would be (1) something that presents some danger, and (2) something that stalks people.

So another creature to be mentioned, imho, is from *Peter Pan:* that crocodile that, in the past, ate the hand of Captain Hook, and later ate a clock (resulting in the ticking noise that thereafter preceded its comings...). Of course, as far as I know, it only presented a danger to Hook, himself -- having apparently really liked the taste it got. But still.

(Was it ever explained how the clock, which was apparently one of those old-fashioned wind-up things, kept on ticking? Who went in there to wind it up from time to time?)

Shifting gears: I think possibly the first movie monster I ever saw (I led a sheltered childhood) was one of the classics: *The Monster from the Black Lagoon.*


----------



## Cathbad (Jul 12, 2016)

2DaveWixon said:


> I think possibly the first movie monster I ever saw (I led a sheltered childhood) was one of the classics: *The Monster from the Black Lagoon.*



Great monster!


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 28, 2016)

Mechagodzilla


----------



## Khuratokh (Aug 29, 2016)

2DaveWixon said:


> Being analytical about all this: I think I'm assuming that the term "monsters," as used in this thread, excludes human beings or things that look as if they're human? That would of course leave out Freddie Kruger, so I won't bother to mention him...
> 
> But another pair of criteria for a good monster, I think, would be (1) something that presents some danger, and (2) something that stalks people.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't that be "creature" of the black lagoon?

They're ancient, they resemble spiders, their human agent is a snappy dresser, and consider all life to be one big social experiment. It's *The Shadows* from Babylon 5.

I we expand the parameters to games I'd like to add *"The Beast" *from Homeworld:Cataclysm. Think of it as The Borg, but no amount of surgery will make you come back.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 2, 2016)

The much larger version of King Kong in The Skull Island  preview looks pretty damned scary  to me !


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 12, 2016)

The Blob .


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 23, 2016)

The giant cyclops in *The 7th Voyage of Sinbad      *A terrific monster also in that film,  the Giant two headed Roc bird and the dragon . This a great fantasy film one the best and most imaginative ever made.


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 23, 2016)

The facehugger from Alien. The complete killing machine, which reminded me of another creepy crawly - the spider head from The Thing.

Both creatures freak me out a little because they have spindly legs and can scuttle into the shadows quite fast. Just like ordinary spiders!


----------



## Jeffbert (Dec 25, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> The giant cyclops in *The 7th Voyage of Sinbad      *A terrific monster also in that film,  the Giant two headed Roc bird and the dragon . This a great fantasy film one the best and most imaginative ever made.


I just love those from those two guys, Willis H. O'Brien, & Ray Harryhausen!

Anyone see *DEEP RISING*? That thing is really nasty. I have a childhood memory of something similar, from what I recall was a show called *THE WORLD BEYOND*, but I cannot find anything about it on the web (though Wikipedia has a page for something with the same title, dated 1977). It must have been from the mid 1960s, as I was a kid of about 7 or 8 then. But, admittedly my memory of the thing has far better special effects than were even available for movies back then, much less TV!

What about *The Sand*? Similar to Blood Beach, but had its own style.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeffbert said:


> I just love those from those two guys, Willis H. O'Brien, & Ray Harryhausen!
> 
> Anyone see *DEEP RISING*? That thing is really nasty. I have a childhood memory of something similar, from what I recall was a show called *THE WORLD BEYOND*, but I cannot find anything about it on the web (though Wikipedia has a page for something with the same title, dated 1977). It must have been from the mid 1960s, as I was a kid of about 7 or 8 then. But, admittedly my memory of the thing has far better special effects than were even available for movies back then, much less TV!
> 
> What about *The Sand*? Similar to Blood Beach, but had its own style.




O'Brien and Harryhausen did great quality films which had great stories , something that lacking from so many of today effects laden films.  

*Deep Rising* is a fun film with a really cool and scary monster.


----------



## Droflet (Dec 25, 2016)

Yeah, I remember this. Treat Williams as the wise cracking hero. Lots of fun.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 25, 2016)

Droflet said:


> Yeah, I remember this. Treat Williams as the wise cracking hero. Lots of fun.



The film was also at times, hilariously funny.


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Dec 25, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> That ending ruined the film for me .


I did not like that ending. But that's okay, too, because it was a horror film, after all! It was great film-making!


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Dec 25, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> Mechagodzilla


Having re-read your posting on Christmas Day, 2016, I found it interesting that just yesterday one of the cable TV channels showed two of the Mechagodzilla movies -- I thought to myself that it was interesting Christmas Eve fare...


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Dec 25, 2016)

Khuratokh said:


> Shouldn't that be "creature" of the black lagoon?
> 
> They're ancient, they resemble spiders, their human agent is a snappy dresser, and consider all life to be one big social experiment. It's *The Shadows* from Babylon 5.
> 
> I we expand the parameters to games I'd like to add *"The Beast" *from Homeworld:Cataclysm. Think of it as The Borg, but no amount of surgery will make you come back.


"Creature," you're right! (I said it was a long, long while ago that I saw it...)


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Dec 25, 2016)

I think my top pick might be the "facehugger" from ALIEN -- but the adult alien, too, was pretty scary.
Another suggestion: the truck with the goblin face, from MAXIMUM OVERDRIVE...
Or Chuckie.
And John Leguizamo's clown character in SPAWN -- was he named Violator?


----------



## Jeffbert (Dec 26, 2016)

As I recall, there were the face huggers, the big ones, and the stomach ache ones that grew into the big ones. In thinking about the stomach ache ones, HUMANOIDS FROM THE DEEP came to mind!  But, anyhow, the face huggers lay eggs, the stomach ache ones hatch, and become the big ones; so whence come the face huggers?


----------



## Cathbad (Dec 26, 2016)

Jeffbert said:


> so whence come the face huggers?



The Queen lays the pods.


----------



## Jeffbert (Dec 26, 2016)

Cathbad said:


> The Queen lays the pods.


 I should have known that!


----------

